# Anyone Ever Do a Halloween Themed Chili Cook Off?



## INDY (Jul 18, 2008)

IF so, can you give me some ideas on how to decorate our booth? Sure, I know I can decorate with the normal Halloween decor, But I was hoping to pick some of your creative minds for some new ideas.
We are entering a Chili cook off here in my town, and we always choose a theme, and we wanted to do a "Monster Mash Chili" the problem is we heard that our local ymca is also doing a monster mash chili theme. Arghhh.
HELP!!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

LOL omg, the first thing that comes to my mind is trying to run to the bathroom in a very complicated costume. 

Can you do a witch stiring a cauldron of chili? Or one holding up a stuff of a spoon after stirring the chili to show them how toxic it is? Or a toxic barrel or at least the stickers?


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Indy...are you doing the cook off in Brownsburg?? I would love to go to that...sounds like fun! And not far from us (we live by Keystone Mall) Did you see the thread on this earlier this summer?? If not, lmk and I will find it for you...I think there are even pics!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I personally didn't but a good friend was in one. They called their team the "Living Dead Drunks" and did a beer-based bean recipe. It ROCKED.

They borrowed a bunch of my tombstones, a few skellies and some scene setters (I had a mad scientist and a stone look kind) and they put up the stones around the border of the table (under their tent - away from being messed with) and had the skelly with beer bottles all around like he was drunk, with one wired into his hand.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

I actually do one every year!!! I use skeletons with peppers in their hands like they died from the heat. I call my Chili Diablo Inferno so most of my decor was themed with spiders, scorpions, snakes and skeles. I also use flaming cauldrons plugged in around the chil crocker.


----------

